# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] ⭐ All Servers ⭐ Selling Extremely Cheap FFVIX GIL ⭐ Fast Delivery ⭐ 3700+ Feedback

## EpicBoost

https://linktr.ee/zzGrimmjow
-Discord server with over 8,000+ Members
-Over 30K+ Followers on twitter combined [ vouched by pros , content creators , streamers]
-Over 4000+ Order completed easily
-Trusted and Reliable 
-Boosting Service for over 5+ years]

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*PC OPTIMIZATION TWEAK / FPS BOOST FOR PC*
( if you're a gamer or have a computer in general , I would consider getting this done to experience how smooth everything feels after )
https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo...ml#post4368255 (⭐ PC OPTIMIZATION / FPS BOOST ⭐ Reduce Input Delay / Lag + More⭐3200+ Feedback)

*5% discount for New clients on first order ( you need to mention this to me to apply it )*

PRICE CHANGES DAILY BASE ON SUPPLY AND DEMAND SO FEEL FREE TO CHECK IN ANYTIME TO SEE IF ANY NEW PRICES - THANKS
FEEL FREE TO CONTACT US FOR CUSTOM ORDERS OR ANY SERVICES NOT LISTED HERE YET THANKS


CHEAP GIL:
send pm if interested for price - price are volatile so changes often ( can message me to check )

DELIVERY:
via FACE 2 FACE TRADE
-------------------------------------------------

https://linktr.ee/zzGrimmjow

*⭐SKYPE:*
live:nguyenkelvin69 (Make sure you update your Skype to latest version before adding or the friend request wont show up )

*DlSCORD:* ( Capital E and B otherwise it's wrong person ) (we don't have discord nitro)
I have 3 discords 

EpicBoost#6509 ( friend list not maxed out yet ) -- send friend request here if you're new and wanting to add me for services or to contact me

( My friend list is maxed out already on these 2 accounts below so I can't accept new friend requests due to discord new friend list rule limit where it wont show new friend request if you have over 1000 people added on your friend list already , if you have me added on these accounts already below then you can still message me there )

EpicBoost#0116 ( friend list maxed out ) -- dont send new friend request here if you're new
EpicBoost#2153 ( friend list maxed out ) -- dont send new friend request here if you're new

*⭐EMAIL:*
[email protected]

*⭐TWITTER:*
@zzGrimmjow [ Vouch by famous pros , streamers and community ]

*⭐4+ Year OWNEDCORE MEMBER*
*⭐2300+ Feedback 100% Positive!* EpicBoost's Feedback (click it)
100% SAFE AND LEGIT - OVER 4000+ ORDERS COMPLETED
PRICES ARE NEGOTIABLE - I TRY MY BEST TO WORK WITH YOUR BUDGET IF POSSIBLE
⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐
_________________
| *PAYMENT METHOD* |
``````````````````
*⭐ALL CURRENCY ACCEPTED*
PAYPAL
CASHAPP
SKRILL
APPLE PAY
GOOGLE PAY
BITCOIN
CREDIT & DEBIT CARD PAYMENTS ON MY SITE
PREPAID VISA & MASTER GIFT CARDS
AND OTHER POSSIBLE PAYMENT OPTIONS IF NECESSARY
⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

----------


## bennguyenr

+1 vouch, bought 30mil gil got all 30mil as promised

----------

